# Ergo after C-section?



## littlemamana

Hey Ladies,
While I was pregnant, one of the biggest purchases I made was the Ergo baby carrier and I am SO excited to start using it. I imagine that I would have already started if I had had a regular birth but it ended up being an emergency c-section (after laboring for FOUR DAYS and an hour of pushing might I add :dohh:). Anyway, I was wondering if anyone who uses an ergo had a c-section... how long did you wait before you used it? I know that the straps go right where my incision is so I'm scared to use it just yet and my doctor has advised against it for now. I'm just so desperate to start being able to "wear" my baby! But that doesn't seem to be any time soon... Probably about a month down the line. :nope:


----------



## Eccleston2011

Can you adjust it so that the strap is above your incision? I had an EMCS as well, I wore my baby about a week and a half after the section. I have an infantino comfort wrap though. It has one strap which goes around the waist and then the rest is a wrap, anyways I just put it above my incision and it worked fine.


----------



## futuremama88

I used it almost right from the beginning. Nobody told me not to, so I didn't think it was bad to do so... oops!


----------



## littlemamana

futuremama88 said:


> I used it almost right from the beginning. Nobody told me not to, so I didn't think it was bad to do so... oops!

It may not have been bad for you! Everyone's different. I've been told not to lift anything heavier than the baby for a month and I can't drive for 6 weeks. My incision is healing slowly because it was done REALLY low because I had the EMCS after having gone through the entire labor and had started pushing before they stopped and said I needed a c-section right away.


----------



## littlemamana

Eccleston2011 said:


> Can you adjust it so that the strap is above your incision? I had an EMCS as well, I wore my baby about a week and a half after the section. I have an infantino comfort wrap though. It has one strap which goes around the waist and then the rest is a wrap, anyways I just put it above my incision and it worked fine.

I'm not sure, I'll have to look! Thanks for the suggestion :).


----------



## patch2006uk

I used a stretchy wrap from about 5 days after my c-section. My Manduca, which is very similar to an ergo, sits up quite high away from my scar, so if your torso is long enough, I can imagine why it would be a problem.


----------



## Gunnhilde

I started baby wearing in the hospital right after my c-section and it continued for almost every waking hour until she was about 6 months old without a problem. :thumbup: Then again, my incision healed very quickly and I wasn't in a lot of pain, so, it might be different for you.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think you should just go by how you feel. I think I started wearing Samuel about 4-5 weeks after he was born... but only around the house and not for long periods of time. And I would always be a little sore the next day. I would say just try it and see how it feels. 
Also, I used the moby more in the first few weeks because I could tie it as high or low and I wanted, so I tied it way above my incision. :thumbup:


----------

